# a provocation without offend nobody!!



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

I wont ask immediately sorry if someone will be offended ...But my post is only a provocation....

I have seen now that in the main cigars forum there are 75 people and in habanos forum nothing.....

So my question for the guys of main cigar forums is!? 

But you know that you are tolking and smoking SHIT?????? Becuse the 95% of others cigars if paragonated to cuban cigars are simply shit!!! This is the true cigars storie!!!

With friendly and sorry in advance if some one feell offended is not my intention .

Angelo


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is this booker logged on in disguise?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Is this booker logged on in disguise?


I don't think so cause I never heard Booker use "paragonated" before.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I don't think so cause I never heard Booker use "paragonated" before.


I thought he was using his keyless keyboard. You know I am kidding, Angelo.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Angelo is not a word smith in English but his collection if you got to see it evokes religious comments which transcend the language barrier. (OH Jesus, My God, etc) :dr 

Angelo, this is a US based public forum that caters to cigar smokers. As it is illegal to purchase Cuban cigars here, we fan the flames of cigar smoking passion with what we can.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Maybe he doesn't realize this forum is now more heavily restricted, so less members have access to it now.

I have noticed fewer and fewer posts in this forum since the access rules were changed.


They were changed were they not? :r :r


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Maybe he doesn't realize this forum is now more heavily restricted, so less members have access to it now.
> 
> I have noticed fewer and fewer posts in this forum since the access rules were changed.
> 
> They were changed were they not? :r :r


Sorry guys Paragonated is like compair!

Angelo


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Gee, habanaman, I paragonated cubans to non-cubans and I absolutely agree with you!! There's absolutely no comparagonation!!!  



Davis


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

habanaman said:


> Sorry guys Paragonated is like compair!
> 
> Angelo


However you want to say it, you are right.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I totally agree with you Angelo, which is why I have only smoked a handful of non cuban cigars in my life. The thing is that many don't have the funds, knowledge or resources in general to purchase Havanas, not to mention they are illegal to purchase in the U.S. This makes it difficult.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

angelo you are the man, 100% correctomundo.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

People would always ask me, "Why are you giving away all those Nicaraguan and Dominican cigars?" I would say, "because I thought that by buying them now, I would get a good price and I could smoke forever". But no one ever tells you that they don't last very long, the flavor disappears. And once you have had the best, you can NEVER EVER go back. It's not snobbery, it's taste buds. Plain and simple. I compare it to the people who put their old TV in storage after they get their new flat screen TV. Then one day the Flat screen fries on them, so they go into the closet and get out theri old CRT TV. Then they shoot themselves after they see the picture.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

:r A tree falls in the forest but nobody is there to hear it, is there really a sound? So perhaps, there may not be much provocation by your words Habanaman.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

One of my coworkers got relegated to the main cigar forum when the new rules came into effect. He comes in and asks to look at the habanos lounge posts. He tells me, though he tries, he is having a hard time telling the people who score a 5 pack of rockys on cbid and the guys who post thier b/m 'finds' of green label fuentes to go to hell. He can't wait for the day he is allowed back to the habanos lounge.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Angelo is not a word smith in English but his collection if you got to see it evokes religious comments which transcend the language barrier. (OH Jesus, My God, etc) :dr


If Da Klugs is impressed with his collection, I can only imagine how nice it is.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

n3uka said:


> If Da Klugs is impressed with his collection, I can only imagine how nice it is.


I remember seeing Angelo's collection posted some time back, and it was absolutely "memorable" to say the least.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

n3uka said:


> If Da Klugs is impressed with his collection, I can only imagine how nice it is.


I shudder at the thought!!!!!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

i just found a few pics he had posted. :dr:dr:dr

I think we should schedule yearly pilgrimages to his humidor.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

While I'm sure you have a great collection and you're probably a nice enough guy.. this is a pretty arrogant post. Our board is supposed to have a no snobs rule and this is snobbery at it's utmost.

The "what you have/smoke/talk about is shit and you're too stupid to realize it" attitude IMO is not becoming, friendly or warranted.

I think you could help people on their cigar journey with specific advice, personal notes and sharing of experience much more than with a few pictures and some harsh words.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

KingMeatyHand said:


> While I'm sure you have a great collection and you're probably a nice enough guy.. this is a pretty arrogant post. Our board is supposed to have a no snobs rule and this is snobbery at it's utmost.
> 
> The "what you have/smoke/talk about is shit and you're too stupid to realize it" attitude IMO is not becoming, friendly or warranted.
> 
> I think you could help people on their cigar journey with specific advice, personal notes and sharing of experience much more than with a few pictures and some harsh words.


Yes You are right! Sorry!

Angelo


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

If I were in a place where Cubans were legal it is extremely unlikely that I'd smoke anything but Cubans.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> While I'm sure you have a great collection and you're probably a nice enough guy.. this is a pretty arrogant post. Our board is supposed to have a no snobs rule and this is snobbery at it's utmost.
> 
> The "what you have/smoke/talk about is shit and you're too stupid to realize it" attitude IMO is not becoming, friendly or warranted.
> 
> I think you could help people on their cigar journey with specific advice, personal notes and sharing of experience much more than with a few pictures and some harsh words.


:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

KingMeatyHand said:


> While I'm sure you have a great collection and you're probably a nice enough guy.. this is a pretty arrogant post. Our board is supposed to have a no snobs rule and this is snobbery at it's utmost.
> 
> The "what you have/smoke/talk about is shit and you're too stupid to realize it" attitude IMO is not becoming, friendly or warranted.
> 
> *I think you could help people on their cigar journey with specific advice, personal notes and sharing of experience much more than with a few pictures and some harsh words*.





PadronMe said:


> :tpd:


Guys, Angelo is actually a great guy and English is not his first language, if his post came across as harsh to you i'm sure his humor was lost in translation.

Just for info purposes, Angelo has helped others (including myself) on many occasions, and has shared both his cigar knowledge and his cigars with many, many many people. I have first hand personal knowledge of this. He may not post here a lot, but he is a true BOTL.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I have smoked both types and find good cuban cigars and bad ones, and good non cuban cigars, and bad ones. I try to avoid the bad ones of both types. The comparisons I do make between the two are well considered, and I know the differences between the two. By allowing myself to have preferences of both types, I am making sure that I don't miss out on any of the good in the world of cigars. 
In your case though, you have an obvious bias and I do not fault you for that, you have every right to feel the way you do about your beloved cuban cigars. However, in my opinion, I am not smoking s*&t if it is not a cuban. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Arrogant or just opinionated and maybe a bit insightful ... I dunno ....  ..... to each their own I guess.

It brings up a question though.

I've had both CC & NC and .... well ..... there are cc's that I just adore the flavor of, while there are nc's that I have not seen the par in a cc..... simply for that particular flavor profile. Now, I have not smoked a "lot" of habanos, but I have yet to find one that matched the flavor profile of, ... say, .... an Ashon VSG, for example... one of my favorite NC smokes. There are times when I reach for a VSG, because that's what I am looking for .... and times when I reach for a Demi Tasse, because all I want is "twang".

(shrug)

I dunno ..... I guess it's the same as having 25+ jars of pipe tobacco on the shelf .... I usually dunno what mood hits me untill that mood hits me.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can see how this post would/could come across as arrogance. As ResIpsa said though, English is not Angelo's strongest quality. I know little other than reading his very informative posts, and the words of the Elders here in the Jungle. I do not think he meant to offend anyone or be snobberish. I think it was just him trying to be humorous and state his own opinions on the topic. I smoke both NC and CC. If I had the choice...I'd probably smoke a lot more CC's.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Guys, Angelo is actually a great guy and English is not his first language, if his post came across as harsh to you i'm sure his humor was lost in translation.
> 
> Just for info purposes, Angelo has helped others (including myself) on many occasions, and has shared both his cigar knowledge and his cigars with many, many many people. I have first hand personal knowledge of this. He may not post here a lot, but he is a true BOTL.


I don't care how good or bad his English is. It is apparently good enough to some something stupid. I don't know the man and have never talked to him but i am sure he is a great guy. However, that doesn't change the fact that his post was stupid.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> I don't care how good or bad his English is. It is apparently good enough to some something stupid. I don't know the man and have never talked to him but i am sure he is a great guy. However, that doesn't change the fact that his post was stupid.


Hey, he apologized 10 posts ago. Get over it!

Angelo, sounds like you have the good fortune to experience some cigars that we in the U.S cannot get. You are a lucky man. When I go to Mexico I plan on smoking my brains out at the Havana store.
Thanks, amigo, for your contributions to CS.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I don't care how good or bad his English is. It is apparently good enough to some something stupid. I don't know the man and have never talked to him but i am sure he is a great guy. However, that doesn't change the fact that his post was stupid.


Probably less stupid than mine would be if I tried posting on an Italian website.:r Guy talk does not translate well between languages.

Angelo has a really cool website that I hope he might share here with us.... hint, hint.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Well put, monsoon. Variety is the spice of life :ss 
(not knocking habanaman's initial post; I got the humor)


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> I don't care how good or bad his English is. It is apparently good enough to some something stupid. I don't know the man and have never talked to him but i am sure he is a great guy. However, that doesn't change the fact that his post was stupid.


Are you telling me that you didn't get a laugh out of the original post? C'mon it was funny!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I have smoked both CC and NC, people have diferent tastes. I enjoy both. I like just about anything from Nic and Hon and ISOM. Each have their own taste. I avoid just about anything from DR as they mostly dont have the power that I like, but there are a couple that can compete. I just dont limit myself. And I dont knock what someone else likes.

With that said, I thought angelo's post was pretty funny and the pics I've seen almost made me pass out!!!!!

And I agree with Dave, trying to post on another forum in another language would probly get me slapped!!!!!!!

Karma


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

This thread humors me.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

n3uka said:


> If Da Klugs is impressed with his collection, I can only imagine how nice it is.


so impressive that i emailed him for more pics and saved them just to look at them a year or so ago i think. Angelo is a sick collector. a real Aficionado.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I don't care how good or bad his English is. It is apparently good enough to some something stupid. I don't know the man and have never talked to him but i am sure he is a great guy. However, that doesn't change the fact that his post was stupid.


Whoa, wait, your first response was just you laying your opinion out on the line, and of course, no one called you on that because there IS a no snob rule and he laid it on a little thick, but now you are allowed to call his post STUPID? To me that is not far from calling the PERSON stupid. Can't we all just drop it. NO ONE is stupid here. That's how other boards get out of hand. Let's let this one die a death on page 24, OK?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Compared to what Angelo's smoking, I'd venture that even some of the Cubans we have are simply shit. :r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I think if Angelo sends each of us a beehike, we could forgive him :r 

Would love to see the pics one of these days.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> One of my coworkers got relegated to the main cigar forum when the new rules came into effect. He comes in and asks to look at the habanos lounge posts. He tells me, though he tries, he is having a hard time telling the people who score a 5 pack of rockys on cbid and the guys who post thier b/m 'finds' of green label fuentes to go to hell. He can't wait for the day he is allowed back to the habanos lounge.


:r :r


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

habanaman said:


> I wont ask immediately sorry if someone will be offended ...But my post is only a provocation....
> 
> I have seen now that in the main cigars forum there are 75 people and in habanos forum nothing.....
> 
> ...


:r:r

Yes, Angelo, you will probably offend a bunch of people. NOT ME!! I understand where you are coming from, and am envious of the fact that you are in a location where cuban cigars are legal to buy and smoke!!!

I also understand that tastes in cigars is individual, and you are 100% welcome to your own taste preferences, as I am. The fact that you prefer cubans is perfectly all right with me. Cuban cigars have several characteristics that make them enjoyable to me also (well, most of the ones I have smoked). I do have many non-cuban cigars I also enjoy, mainly from different aspects that those involved with cuban cigars.

So, :sb on Angelo, this is your tastebuds, and your opinion. Just quit posting those darn pictures, they are making my mouth sore where my tongue keeps hanging out!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> Guys, Angelo is actually a great guy and English is not his first language, if his post came across as harsh to you i'm sure his humor was lost in translation.
> 
> Just for info purposes, Angelo has helped others (including myself) on many occasions, and has shared both his cigar knowledge and his cigars with many, many many people. I have first hand personal knowledge of this. He may not post here a lot, but he is a true BOTL.


:tpd:

Thanks! My thoughts exactly. Not a slam on the two members that posted the negative thoughts, I guess I just have read more of Angelo's posts to realize his limitations in English, and his enthusiasm for Cuban cigars. It is a dream we all dream of, even if we are not allowed to discuss it more freely because of recent rule changes propagated to protect the innocent ears/eyes of a few!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok. Enough people have come to his defense so I guess that I am just failing to understand what he is posting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> Ok. Enough people have come to his defense so I guess that I am just failing to understand what he is posting.


:tu Ok, you are forgiven (at least by me) Not that I ever blamed you for anything, anyway, but I just wanted to offer a warm-fuzzy! (I feel like I need a cow-bell as a smilie sometimes, know what I mean:r)

You remember that my mom is a MS grad and her brother was a professor there for decades, so I interject the cowbell comment with nothing but love!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Angelo, what part of Italy are you at? I would not mind meeting up with you and visiting some of the LCDH while I am there this summer! I'll bring some of my NC and see if I can change your mind :ss


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Well, there's no doubt that Angelo's just breathed some life back onto this Habanos forum. Perhaps this provocateur has just instigated enough excitement for us to begin discussing our love for cuban cigars again. If that's part of his rationale, then thank you, Angelo.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Angelo said:


> *True Angelo, this is a US based public forum and cuban cigars are not allowed.
> I wish we can show you how we split a box of Behike.
> 
> But I have to admit Amigo, you have some nice cigars...*


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Well, there's no doubt that Angelo's just breathed some life back onto this Habanos forum. Perhaps this provocateur has just instigated enough excitement for us to begin discussing our love for cuban cigars again. If that's part of his rationale, then thank you, Angelo.


:tpd: Totally agree with you.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> so impressive that i emailed him for more pics and saved them just to look at them a year or so ago i think. Angelo is a sick collector. a real Aficionado.


I have to admit, I have seen pictures of his collection way back when, and I think the total number of cigars was over 10000, with many hard-to-get stogies. Impressive, to say the least - it could be one of the largest collections in the world.

I understood the humor, and sometimes things dont translate perfectly.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Angelo is one heck of a botl. To be truthful most (even high end) non cuban smokes just don't do it for me anymore. That is not arrogance just how my taste buds work.

Ciao


Jon


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I think Angelo is saying, "hey CS Gorillas, you are failing the newbies here by letting them all smoke shit NC cigars and not shoving them off the slope like you used to. They all stay in the NC forum and are never the wiser."

And I've seen Angelos collection, I don't think anyone has accurately described it yet. It's that good.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I would say something but........ im A snob:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Angelo is one heck of a botl. To be truthful most (even high end) non cuban smokes just don't do it for me anymore. That is not arrogance just how my taste buds work.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Jon


Kinda wonder how he'd react to the best NCs though. I still have faith in them.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

habanaman said:


> But you know that you are talking and smoking SHIT??????


oooh, you rub it in angelo. :tg 

no wonder my wife won't smell my fingers.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am offended




























that I am not your houseguest Angelo.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

We should all lay off Angelo. He DID say 95%! That's about right. 
(typing this with an Aurora Leoninos hangin' from my lips...urghh, what was I thinking)


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ResIpsa said:


> Guys, Angelo is actually a great guy and English is not his first language, if his post came across as harsh to you i'm sure his humor was lost in translation.
> 
> Just for info purposes, Angelo has helped others (including myself) on many occasions, and has shared both his cigar knowledge and his cigars with many, many many people. I have first hand personal knowledge of this. He may not post here a lot, but he is a true BOTL.


TRUE BOTL...



Rock Star said:


> so impressive that i emailed him for more pics and saved them just to look at them a year or so ago i think. Angelo is a sick collector. a real Aficionado.


I can honestly say he is the SICKEST collector and yes i have seen pictures...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Ok. Enough people have come to his defense so I guess that I am just failing to understand what he is posting.


I think the point is we would come to YOUR defense as well if the situation was reversed. Like they say, freedom isn't free. We have to err on the side of civility if we want to be considered civilized around here. Plus, you're from Mississippi, which means you are special.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

angelo for president, a cohiba in every pot.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Plus, you're from Mississippi, which means you are special.


:tu


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Rock Star said:


> so impressive that i emailed him for more pics and saved them just to look at them a year or so ago i think. Angelo is a sick collector. a real Aficionado.


Yes, his collection makes mine look like a newbie's. :bl :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I just had something happen to me today that makes me love this place even more. Not "happen to me" per se', I just saw something that made me shiver as I was instantly taken back in time 3-4 years during the early days of cigar forums. The bad old days.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

If this was an official Cuban snob thread we'd expect atleast 1 post from Donjefe.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Settles it for me, the wiser pack leading gorillaz want more nc suck, cc are better banter, i'll give it. I smoked cc before I got on this forum and it is very difficult to listen to all the excitment over wat I call "poop sticks" or "passer-outer sticks"


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Cubans Suck!!!

(I was referring to a possible headline in the Cuban paper post a slirpee contest)


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

For the last 3 months or so I have been smoking nothing but Cuban Cigars. So last night I decided to smoke a NC. I ended up tossing the 3 that I tried to smoke. A Padron 1964 Anni, Rocky Patel Vintage 1992, and a CAO Gol all tasted like :BS. I would like to say :fu to all of you here for sending me Greg Louganis style down this slope!!!!! :hn


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

etw926 said:


> I would like to say :fu to all of you here for sending me Greg Louganis style down this slope!!!!! :hn


I am proud to say that I had no part in it.:r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I am always thinking of nice ways to say that the NC cigars lack something, but I think the best way to say it is that I have a set amount of cash a year I will spend on cigars. I have 2 dozen very good cigar store choices right around me, many of them offering very hard to find smokes. I don't even go in unless I need PG solution or a sharper cutter. Bottom line is they do not offer anything I want to smoke anymore. I don't have a single dollar to spend on a cigar I can't enjoy.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just finished smoking a Monti #2 and then a Partagas SD4 right after along with some Grey Goose and V8 Splash Berry Blend. I HATE YOU GUYS!!!!! :r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don Pepin is making some good NCs right now. I'd say give them a try still. I mean after all he created many Cuban blends.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> :r:r
> 
> Yes, Angelo, you will probably offend a bunch of people. NOT ME!! I understand where you are coming from, *and am envious* of the fact that you are in a location where cuban cigars are legal to buy and smoke!!!I!!


I think Envious pretty much sums up why most people would be angry over that post. I know when I read it I felt a tad envious. ehhe.

I can attest to the fact that Angelo is mostly right.  I can also attest to the frustration of living in the U.S. and being forced to deal with an extremely stupid law that hurts only the ones living in our country who can't afford to take the risks associated with breaking the law.

After all, I really don't see Cuba suffering much in the way of overstock on their Cuban cigars because of our idiotic embargo. 

Oh and I'd be happy to give Angelo English lessons in exchange for Stogies. hahaha. (had to throw that in there, part of the whole Envious thing I mentioned earlier.  )


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Don Pepin is making some good NCs right now. I'd say give them a try still. I mean after all he created many Cuban blends.


I agree...I'm gonna be rationing the cuban cigars since all of this letter stuff went down. Tatuaje are gonna be my n/c go to.


----------

